# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  lookin' a gift fish in the mouth

## Durtyoleman

I had a neighbor who was out of work for a bit and loaned em some poles and showed em where I fish...well he got the bug and soon got a cast net and filled his freezer with fish. Last night he asked if I'd like some mullet he'd caught since he's back to work and bought some meat and had too much fish in his freezer. He then loaded me down with two grocery bags of mullet. No wonder he couldn't fit the meat...the fish were not cleaned and frozen head and all. Havin' grown up as I did I never thought to ask if he knew how to clean fish, took it for granted... Next time I go fishin' with him I'll bring out the fillet knife and give him a crash course on guttin' deheadin' and filletin'.

D.O.M.

----------


## welderguy

could of been worst, you could of showed him how to hunt ....I can see him bringing over a dozen frozen rabbits LOL.

----------


## Durtyoleman

ROFL...or worse a frozen deer...

----------


## welderguy

Oh yeah that would be funny.

----------


## Sourdough

Or worse a 1,400 Hundred pound Brown/Grizzly Bear........... :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## Durtyoleman

If his freezer is big enough to freeze that then he don't need to learn to clean fish ...lol. But then I'd be concerned who is goin in his freezer next....

----------


## Rick

Hey! I just put a pig in my freezer......

----------


## welderguy

I hope you dressed it out first.

----------


## Rick

Dressed it out?

----------


## welderguy

Yes rick like this...........

----------


## Durtyoleman

Any mods here may feel free to delete this thread should they so desire...only posted it pointin out how _ ASSumed_ the guy had knowledge I always took for granted. Not really pertinent to anything else so no real need for it to take up space.

D.O.M.

----------


## Rick

Are you kiddin'? This is fun. Who'd a thunk the guy would toss them in the freezer whole?

----------


## hunter63

Had a bunch of buddies than when Coho fishing out on Lake Michigan, then bring over a bunch of them , not cleaned at 10 o'clock at nite, as a gift?

I said thank you very much and used them in the garden.

----------


## owl_girl

you can cook fish before you gut it. the guts will still be in the same place. you just move them after.

----------


## Durtyoleman

> you can cook fish before you gut it. the guts will still be in the same place. you just move them after.


True but I'd prefer not to have what's in the lower intestines flavorin' the meat. But his concern theoretically was freezer space... a third of the fish is the head.

D.O.M.

----------


## owl_girl

> I'd prefer not to have what's in the lower intestines flavorin' the meat.


ive never had that happen. is this something you experience?

----------


## Durtyoleman

> ive never had that happen. is this something you experience?


Nope my dads first rule was you catch it you clean it...I remember bein a toddler scalin' fish with a spoon cause the scaler had sharp points. I had it drummed in my head early on to clean em immediately upon arrival at home if not before.

D.O.M.

----------


## Camp10

Yeah, I'm with you on this D.O.M.  Except...in Maine you have to leave the head and tail on them to prove they are keepers.  At least that is how I interpret the law.  I cant say a warden ever went through my freezer but I guess they could.

----------


## Ken

> Dressed it out?


Yep.  And give it a nice hot bath first, too.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

MMMM pig head soup.

----------


## Rick

Wow! I thought that was a squirrel. I though Ken had gone all cannibal on us.

----------


## Durtyoleman

Thats the first step in makin' hogshead cheese... when you gonna have it dished up on crackers for us Ken?

Good stuff.

D.O.M.

----------

